# Do the PH affect the color of P's ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

In the past year, the PH of my tank have change and I found that the lower my PH is the darker my rhom was.

At PH 5 is almost black
At PH 6 a nice dark gray
At PH 7 silver
At PH 7.5 almost white

Is it only a coinsidence ? Or the PH realy play with the color of the Rhombeus ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> In the past year, the PH of my tank have change and I found that the lower my PH is the darker my rhom was.
> 
> At PH 5 is almost black
> At PH 6 a nice dark gray
> ...


Stress alone can make the p darker or lighter. If your ph hit 5, that means your beneficial bacteria started to die off. Have you checked your water params lately ? When did the ph hit 5 ?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PH doesnt cause the (dis)coloration of a P, but tends to stress it out causing it to change colors. The PH levels on 5 &6 tends to make the water acidic, while the 7.5 hardens water... both not suitable for your Ps.

But one question.. does the water in your tank fluctuates? Why is it that it goes down to 5 then later 7.5?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

find out why your pH fluctuates like that and fix it, a stable pH is what you want


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Also, try testing the KH and PH of your tap water. Hard water can be the reason.

Moved to Water Chemistry.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> PH doesnt cause the (dis)coloration of a P, but tends to stress it out causing it to change colors. The PH levels on 5 &6 tends to make the water acidic, while the 7.5 hardens water... both not suitable for your Ps.
> 
> But one question.. does the water in your tank fluctuates? Why is it that it goes down to 5 then later 7.5?
> [snapback]794164[/snapback]​


I have a steady Ph of 7.8, have had it like that for 8 months, and my p's are completely normal..


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> PH doesnt cause the (dis)coloration of a P, but tends to stress it out causing it to change colors. The PH levels on 5 &6 tends to make the water acidic, while the 7.5 hardens water... both not suitable for your Ps.
> 
> But one question.. does the water in your tank fluctuates? Why is it that it goes down to 5 then later 7.5?
> [snapback]794164[/snapback]​





mori0174 said:


> I have a steady Ph of 7.8, have had it like that for 8 months, and my p's are completely normal..
> [snapback]798435[/snapback]​


mine is around 7.6-7.8 when it comes straight out of the tap.. do p's really not like it that high? i thought it would be ok...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> mine is around 7.6-7.8 when it comes straight out of the tap.. do p's really not like it that high? i thought it would be ok...
> [snapback]798503[/snapback]​


When I set up my tank, I was told that a steady Ph is better than trying to alter it all the time. Like I said, I havent had any problems, so I see no reason to risk Ph fluctuations.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Your right guys, P's do not change color because of the PH, but becose of stress.

But I realy want to do another test
So P's color also adapt to environnement. Or maby it's a illusion









The 2 test was with the same PH at 7,5
My rhom was on white rock and he was almost white.
I just change the color of my rock to black and wow, I never saw my rhom that dark









So is it a illusion or he realy adapt itself ?


----------

